# Scoobyclinic scooby shoot-out - scoobyclinic scooby shoot-out



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

SCOOBYCLINIC SCOOBY SHOOT-OUT
Elvington Airfield 22nd May 2011

Gates open at 8.30 Signing on opens at 8.45
Scrutineering and noise tests at 9.00 (Noise limits are 101db for all cars with the exception of the Pro class witch is 106db!)
Noise test at 4500 rpm at 45 degres, 500mm from the exhaust

There will be limited entry's on the day!
PRIORITY GIVEN TO SCOOBYS
Online entry via the TOTB website is £75 with FREE EVENT ENTRY so save yourself £10
(You must be a TOTB member to register, it's FREE and same as logging into SSO, click HERE!)
Online entry closes on the 15th May!
Classes are STANDARD, MODIFIED and PRO

If you want to just come and watch then it is £10 on the gate, kids are FREE ENTRY!

Any questions about this email, please PM me.

Regards 
Dave Naxton

http://www.scoobyshootout.co.uk/subaru/


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

GUINNESS WORLD RECORD BID ELVINGTON 22nd MAY

Guinness world record bid for the most Scoobys in a Snake we are attempting to set the record at the Scooby shoot out on the 22nd of May at Elvington 

So if you are not racing this is your chance to join all the competitors on track and set the longest line of Scoobys in history we have the 2 mile runway to play with and it is hoped that the Snake will go all the way to the end

There is no charge to take part and this is open to all Subarus that attend the event

With some of the top Scoobys in the country on track on the Handling circuit Drag strip and Top speed runway if you are into Scoobys Elvington is the place to be on the 22nd of May Racing starts at 10.30 

Costs to come and watch the Scooby Clinc Scooby Shoot out is just £10 on the gate and no charge for Kids 

See you there Trev


----------

